# RiversideVwParts - Beetle Accessories at Discounted Prices



## [email protected] (May 24, 2013)

Well, Ladies and Gentlemen....

It has been a good run but it is with a heavy heart that I announce I am no longer employed by Riverside Volkswagen.

I'll still be around as a member (I am also known as Fixmy59bug) but I will no longer be able to supply any parts.


----------



## RIP-335 (Nov 26, 2009)

Can you get the R-line front bumper?


----------



## [email protected] (May 24, 2013)

I'm not seeing any R-Line parts in the catalog just yet...


----------



## RIP-335 (Nov 26, 2009)

cool thanks for the reply!


----------



## [email protected] (May 24, 2013)

:heart: your V-Dub

Use Genuine Vw Parts and Accessories


----------



## [email protected] (May 24, 2013)

:thumbup:


----------



## tunerjetta29 (Jul 19, 2004)

Is your website price the lowest you can do for 5C0071607 GRU? :wave:


----------



## [email protected] (May 24, 2013)

Yes, I really can't go any lower than that...

The accessories have such little mark up as it is, and when you figure I ship for free all orders over $250, I can't go any cheaper on the parts.

You'd be hard pressed to find a better deal anywhere for OEM parts and accessories.


----------



## Josuhe Torres (Apr 24, 2013)

Hi, 

Do you have the sill protectors with the "VOCHO" logo ?? Do you deliver to mexico ??

I cant find those sill protectiosn in any mexico store not even on ebay for mexico

Thnks


----------



## tunerjetta29 (Jul 19, 2004)

[email protected] said:


> Yes, I really can't go any lower than that...
> 
> The accessories have such little mark up as it is, and when you figure I ship for free all orders over $250, I can't go any cheaper on the parts.
> 
> You'd be hard pressed to find a better deal anywhere for OEM parts and accessories.


I am local and can stop by the dealer so shipping isn't an issue. Any discount for the locals :laugh:??


----------



## [email protected] (May 24, 2013)

Josuhe Torres said:


> Hi,
> 
> Do you have the sill protectors with the "VOCHO" logo ?? Do you deliver to mexico ??
> 
> ...


I do not stock the VOCHO sill plates, but I can certainly order them.

Unfortunately, I do not ship outside of the United States.

Maybe if you give your local dealer the part number they can see if they are available?

The part number is 5C0-071-303-J



tunerjetta29 said:


> I am local and can stop by the dealer so shipping isn't an issue. Any discount for the locals :laugh:??


Sorry... No further discounts on the price. My prices are already as low as they can be...


----------



## [email protected] (May 24, 2013)

:Bump:


----------



## [email protected] (May 24, 2013)

:thumbup:


----------



## Westhigh76 (Sep 6, 2013)

*Wheel Covers*

Can you tell me what my wheel cover options are...I have a 2012 Base Beetle with 16" steels and cheapo VW spoked wheel covers...thanks


----------



## [email protected] (May 24, 2013)

Sales prices plus a mail in Rebate from Vw.

What more could you ask for?


----------



## [email protected] (May 24, 2013)

Bump


----------



## [email protected] (May 24, 2013)

Bump


----------



## [email protected] (May 24, 2013)

eace:


----------



## [email protected] (May 24, 2013)

Still plenty of time for Christmas delivery


----------



## [email protected] (May 24, 2013)

Let us help you get your car what Santa didn't bring


----------



## [email protected] (May 24, 2013)

Well, Ladies and Gentlemen....

It has been a good run but it is with a heavy heart that I announce I am no longer employed by Riverside Volkswagen.

I'll still be around as a member (I am also known as Fixmy59bug) but I will no longer be able to supply any parts.


----------

